# Ultegra Di2 with Campy SR cranks



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

My next custom frame is still months away from arriving but I would like to get started on getting components ready for my nex build. This bike will have electronic shifting regardless, especially intended for EPS. Unfortunately, I don't think I will go EPS yet, at least this year due to pricing, so my next option would be Ultegra Di2, just to get my feet wet on electronic shifting. Anyhow, I just bought the Ultegra Di2 shifters and derailleurs this week (was on sale) so these items are set. My next dilema is the crankset. Since the intention is go EPS, as soon as next year, I am debating whether I should use Campy crankset (already have one on hand for another build), espeically Super Record (boy it is sleak) instead of Shimanos. Does anyone see a problem using SR crankset with Shimano Di2 drivetrain? I know it is not right to mix them up but that is the way it will be for the time being. Thanks!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Athena EPS may be available by the time your frame is ready.

If the Super Record crank is suitable for EPS it will be fine with Di2.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure, but I think the ring spacing on 11-speed Campy is closer than on 10-speed Shimano. This may or may not get you into trouble with Shimano's front derailleur (if it has some hard-coded assumptions on ring spacing wired in), and potentially with overall front shifting quality as well (due to the wider-than-ideal chain for this crankset). You might want to do some more research before springing for that Campy crankset.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The spacing difference for 11s is
minuscule. It will work fine.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Pirx said:


> You might want to do some more research before springing for that Campy crankset.


Tsk tsk ... Isn't the right comment: "You might want to search deeply in your heart before springing for that Shimano Di2"? Especially if the OP is going to go EPS next year .... ;-)


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Tsk tsk ... Isn't the right comment: "You might want to search deeply in your heart before springing for that Shimano Di2"? Especially if the OP is going to go EPS next year .... ;-)


Oh absolutely, I agree with you, but the OP has stated fairly unequivocally that "this is the way it's going to be". Sacrilegious as it may be...


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey thanks folks for all of your replies to this subject. After some further thought, I have decided to use a Ultegra crankset for this build to match the whole theme. I know the SR crankset will work with Di2 FD but how well will it work would be a big question. Nonetheless, I will save the SR cranks for a future build with EPS. The problem is that whenever I have some nice components on hand, I have the tendency to use them even though they are not ready to be used. Damn, after being away from riding a Shimano equpipped bike for 7+ long years, it will take some getting used to for riding Ultegras again, but Di2 here I come. Cheers!


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I ride both, while i would take Campy over Shimano, I loved the feel of Di2 so why not, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Sworker said:


> I ride both, while i would take Campy over Shimano, I loved the feel of Di2 so why not, variety is the spice of life.


I was hesitant to buy an Ultegra crankset because I already have a SR crankset and I thought I would only use the Di2 grouping temporary until I get hold of an EPS set but then after further thought I wondered why not keep the Di2 indefinitely even if I have EPS so I will have the best of both worlds. Anyhow, I have decided to have a Di2 bike with a complete Ultegra drivetrain. 

By the way, you have both EPS and Di2?

Thanks.


----------

